# Jozef Van den Broucke



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

The Joseph Van Den Broucke dynasty
International and National successtory

STARING RIGHT AFTER THE WAR, JOS VAN DEN BROUCKE AND “THE FLYING DUTCHMAN” PIET DE WEEERD FROM BREDA, HOLLAND. STARTED WORKING TOGETHER.

PIET WAS A FAMOUS MAN. HE WAS WORKING FOR MARTIN VAN TUYN IN SCHOTEN AND BECAME A WRITER FOR “THE BELGIAN PIGEON SPORT” OF WHICH VAN TUYN WAS THE OWNER, AND LEON PETIT THE CHIEF EDITOR. JOS VAN DEN BROUCKE COULD HARDLY HAVE A BETTER CHOICE. HE RISKED THE MONEY AND PIET BOUGHT THE PIGEONS.

FOR QUITE A WHILE THEY COULD LOOK WITH PRIDE AT THE RACE RESULTS, BUT THEN THE K.B.D.B. RULED THAT NO FOREIGNERS COULD RACE PIGEONS IN BELGIUM.

THIS RULE IS NOW MERE HISTORY. PIET DE WEERDT REMAINED AS AN ADVISER FOR SEVERAL YEARS, AND WAS ONE OF THE FOUNDATION OF THE “VIER LINDEN” LOFT IN WIELSBEKE.

THE BASIC PIGEONS ARE IN FACT FROM COUPLING THAT PIET DE WEERDT MADE. HE TESTED THE PEDIGREES AND QUALITIES OF IMPORTED PIGEONS. BY RUNNING THROUGH THE TRICKS THAT PIET DE WEERDT HAD LEARNED FROM MARTIN VAN TUYN, AND BY ESTIMATING ON WHAT HE THOUGHT WAS VITALITY, HE PUT STOCK PAIRS TOGETHER OUT OF WHICH THE GREATES CHAMPIONS WERE BORN.

THE CHAMPIONS BORN DURING THE PERIOD STARTING IN 1955, BECAME THE BASE BIRDS OF THE LOFT.

HERE FOLLOWS BY AGE, NOT IN ORDER THAT THEY ARRIVED IN WIELSBEKE, ARE TWO ESPECIALLY GOOD VAN DEN BROUCKE FOUNDATION STOCK PAIRS.

THE OLD “BOELS” FROM MAYOR BOELS OF STENE-OSTENDE.

THIS PIGEON WON 10 FIRST PRIZE IN SHORT AND MIDDLE DISTANCE AND COULD BE COMPARED TO THE VANDEVELDE’S OF OUDENBURG.

IN CHARLES VANDER ESPT’S BOOK, WRITTEN WHEN STENE WAS NOT A PART OF THE BIG CITY OF OSTENDE, IT IS WRITTEN BLACK ON WHITE THAT MAYOR BOELS GOT HIS VANDEVELDE PIGEONS FROM BAKKER VANDER ESPT IN THE STUIVERSSTREET.

THIS WAS IN 1937. THE BOELS PIGEONS, JUST LIKE THOSE OF VANDER ESPT AND OTHERS, SURVIVED THE 1940-45 WAR, HIDDEN FROM THE OCCUPIER.

THE OLD CASTELEYN – HEN

SHE WAS BOUGHT AT A TOTAL SALE OF CASTELEYN OF BRUGGE, WHO WAS “NESTEN” CASTELEYEN’S UNCLE AND BROTHER OF DOLF CASTELEYN OF GISTEL.

HOWEVER THE CASTELEYN PIGEONS IN BRUGGE WERE 100% MAURICE DELBAR PIGEONS.

SOLD THE LAST SUNDAY OF DEC. 1952, WHEN THE WEATHER WAS SO BAD THAT “NO DOG WOULD GO OUT”, THERE WAS A BIG CROWD AT THE “GROENE POORTE” MAURICE DELBAR BOUGHT BACK A FOUNDATION PAIR. JOS VANDEN BROUCKE BOUGHT A DAUGHTER (FOR 400BF) OF THE NOW LEGENDARY CASTELEYEN HEN AND JULLEZ GALLEZ BOUGHT HIS WITPEN 51 (WHITE FLIGHT) WHO BECAME FATHER OF DEUGNIET 52” (HOOLIGAN) FOR SEVERAL YEARS ONE OF THE BEST LONG DISTANCE RACER IN WEST FLANDERS.

THE “OLD BOELS” AND THE “CASTELEYN HEN” ARE THE PARENTS OF “MAX”

AND MAX SIRED THE UNFORGETTABLE “MOENS”, BUT ABOVE ALL THE FIRST SON OF THE OLD BOELS, “DE 75” – WAS A STOCK PIGEON THE LIKES OF WHICH NOT MANY HAVE BEEN HATCHED IN BELGIUM.

“DE 75” X “DE LELIJKE” (UGLY) GAVE BITH TO NOTHING BUT GREAT CLASS CHAMPIONS DURING A 6 PERIOD. THEY GAVE BIRTH TO NO MORE THAN HALF A DOZEN CHAMPIONS. NO ONE HAS EVER HAD BETTER STOCK PAIR IN THEIR LOFT.

“75” WAS THE SON OF THE OLD BOELS AND HIS MATE “DE LELIJKE” 

“DE LELIJKE” WAS BOUGHT BY BRUNO WAELKENS AT WAREGEM, WHO WAS THEN VERY FAMOUS FOR HIS FAMOUS PRIZE FROM CAHORS, CARCASSONE, BORDEAUX, MONTAUBAN, ST SEBASTIAN AND BARCELONA.

“DE LELIJKE” WAS A DAUGHTER OF “DE LATE” (THE LATE HATCH), 1ST PRIZE MONTAUBAN NATIONAL ETC., A PRODUCT OF MATING

( STICHELBAUT - CHARLES VANDER ESPT X A PURE STICHELBAUT HEN ).

TO CONCLUDE THIS SHORT SUMMARY WE GET TO A NEW GENERATION OF STOCK BIRDS AT JOZEF VANDEN BROUCKE’S. THEY WERE BRED FROM THE PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED FOUNDATION BIRDS AND PIGEONS OUT OF THE LOFTS OF ANTOINE ROELSTRAETE, WARREGEM, NORBERT NORMAN, OOSTROZEBEKES, HECTOR DEBOU, KOEKELARE, ETC.

ALL THESE PIGEONS HAVE, THROUGHOUT THE YEARS AND AFTER 30 YEARS EXPERIENCE, CONTRIBUTED TO THE WRINNING OF COUNTLESS RACE. JOZEF VAND EN BROUCKE HAS A SECURE PLACE IN THE HISTORY OF BELGIAN RACING PIGEONS.



The legendary DiDi , The little DiDi , The Perpignan , The Voske , The Pipo ,
The Matador , Heinz Seegmuller ( D ) , Etienne & Frank Devos (Deerlijk ), Piet de Weerd ( NL ) , Roger Vereecke Deerlijk ( B), late Florizoone Roger Nieuwpoort . All of them have the Van Den Broucke pigeons on their loft.

Valere is famous in French pigeon circles. He was a very close friend of late Joseph van Den Broucke. Since the beginning of the nineties 90 Valere brought with his brother and father regularly visit to late Joseph Van den Broucke in Zwevegem. .
Coincidently because of the horse racing on international meetings a close friendship started between both Valere and Joseph. When Joseph came back from the race, he visited Valere in La Longeuville. Regularly both friends celebrated their performances with the horses in the house of Valere during a meal…on the terrace in front of the lofts. In the beginning pigeons were purchased from Joseph, after a few years, due to their friendship, 10 rings went every year to Joseph Van den Broucke; there was always one youngster in nest for Valere and the other one for Joseph, afterwards the pigeons went directly to La Longeuville. Valere made big successes with the pigeons of his friend Joseph, etc. 4th national Barcelona 2001, and last year 1st national Barcelona hens 2004, 16th international.
Valere is a modest person ; as financial director of three different companies there is not a lot of time to think about pigeons ; Next to that they also have a daughter that is very successful on international level in horse racing. And the parenst put all their spare time in helping their daughter in transporting and joining her during the weekends to the races. This does make things not easier for Valere and his pigeons.


----------

